# Why in the world ?????????????



## KZOR (22/6/17)

I just placed a fun add of an item i recently purchased and it has been deleted by some higher power.


It would have been awesome if i had been included in activity that led to this decision as it was my ad.
I am seriously not liking how certain posts are just disappearing especially if no harm was intended.
Rather than just removing the ad please please please rather explain to me why it was removed.
Damit!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (22/6/17)

It was me @KZOR

Your ad did not have the price

Please read the Classifieds rules


----------



## KZOR (22/6/17)

Silver said:


> Your ad did not have the price


That's a low blow ........ are we all going to be treated like 5 year olds now?


----------



## Silver (22/6/17)

KZOR said:


> That's a low blow ........ are we all going to be treated like 5 year olds now?



Thats not a low blow at all @KZOR

We spend a fortune of time trying to keep the Classifieds clean and tidy - for the benefit of all users.
I myself spend a huge amount of time on it - so do many other admins and mods

If we let people use the Classifieds for fun and this sort of thing continues, then the Classifieds will be of less use.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (23/6/17)

KZOR said:


> That's a low blow ........ are we all going to be treated like 5 year olds now?



@KZOR , don't feel special or left out. There are a lot of 5 year olds on here already, and we all get treated exactly the same

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (23/6/17)

KZOR said:


> That's a low blow ........ are we all going to be treated like 5 year olds now?


I am with @KZOR on this one.


I have seen things far more detrimental to ecigssa stay on forum and unaddressed by mods in professional capacity far longer than that post created and deleted in the darkest hours.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (23/6/17)

boxerulez said:


> I am with @KZOR on this one.
> 
> 
> I have seen things far more detrimental to ecigssa stay on forum and unaddressed by mods in professional capacity far longer than that post created and deleted in the darkest hours.
> ...



Point noted @boxerulez 
Please can you send me or any of the team such posts so we can take a look.
That would be very helpful


----------



## boxerulez (23/6/17)

Silver said:


> Point noted @boxerulez
> Please can you send me or any of the team such posts so we can take a look.
> That would be very helpful


Ive actually decided to calm the rager that has been brewing inside. Stay calmer going forward so I am not gonna rag on and on about that. Its just the battery saga was truly rediculous. That vendor should be booted off here.

Have you gone and seen their attitude on their profile page?






Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/6/17)

boxerulez said:


> Ive actually decided to calm the rager that has been brewing inside. Stay calmer going forward so I am not gonna rag on and on about that. Its just the battery saga was truly rediculous. That vendor should be booted off here.
> 
> Have you gone and seen their attitude on their profile page?
> 
> ...



That matter is being discussed and considered as I have mentioned before. 

I thought you were referring to specific posts.
If you remember any, please feel free to send me a PM, please cc a few of the team members too incase some of us are not online.


----------

